# my baby boy is all grown up



## Maxbleib (Nov 21, 2014)

Greetings everyone!

I wanted to brag a tad about my boy, loboboy, he has turned out to be an incredible joy.
People are confused when first seeing him and i'm asked quite often what kind of dog he is.
Many don't know what a sable coat is, and so i assure them he is a GSD- Sable Coat- silver or grey in color.
I love that people get a kick meeting him. Can't wait til this national crisis calms so that he can enjoy meeting old 
and new friends. 

High fives and high paws to all the GSD lovers.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I agree, and what a handsome boy you have there! This phase will pass, and we'll all be stronger in the end.

Congratulations on your dog, you obviously love him and care for him well. Just a little more time we'll all be done I hope! Cheers!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I think it will never be totally gone. T.B. was a terrible threat but now it only occasionally attacks. I suspect it will be the same for this virus. Eventually we will be telling old "war stories of 2020" and your grand looking dog will be at your side.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

He looks like a big boy, how old is he, how tall and what does he weigh?


----------



## Maxbleib (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks Tim! Looking forward with some hope.


----------



## Maxbleib (Nov 21, 2014)

WNGD said:


> He looks like a big boy, how old is he, how tall and what does he weigh?


Hi WNGD, he's 6.5 y.o. w/a height of 27" . Weighed last month at 86lbs. He stays pretty lean and gets plenty of walking & hiking time. Take care.


----------



## Maxbleib (Nov 21, 2014)

car2ner said:


> I think it will never be totally gone. T.B. was a terrible threat but now it only occasionally attacks. I suspect it will be the same for this virus. Eventually we will be telling old "war stories of 2020" and your grand looking dog will be at your side.


Thanks Car2ner for your reply. Ole war stories of Rona2020 lol. Yea, ill share how we would go to the beach at night! Regards.


----------

